# Беларускі куток > Святы и забавы >  Праздничный календарь

## Светлана - Слоним

Праздники эпохальных дат

Белорусы из спокон веков любят празднования и зрелища. Радостно и вдохновенно создают для себя и своего окружения атмосферу радости, празднования великих эпохальных дат своей страны. 

*1 января	Новый год* 
В старину, славяне отмечали Новый год 1 сентября, как год урожая, год новых надежд и свершений. Для белорусов Новый Год - это день, когда можно собраться шумной, веселой компанией, выехать на природу, на дачу или просто выйти в город, чтобы вместе... 
*3 января	День банковских и финансовых работников Беларуси* 
3 декабря 1921 года Совет Народных Комиссаров БССР принял Постановление об организации в Минске Белорусской конторы государственного банка. При этом функционировать Белорусская контора госбанка начала 3 января 1922 года. С этой даты берет свое... 
*5 января	День работников социальной защиты в Беларуси* 
Указом Президента Республики Беларусь № 157 от 26 марта 1998 года ежегодно 5 января отмечается День работников социальной защиты. Помощь малоимущим, назначение и выплата социальных пенсий и пособий, обслуживание одиноких престарелых граждан — это... 
*7 января	Рождество Христово* 
Православное Рождество в Беларуси является государственным праздником. Рождественский сочельник, или Навечерие Рождества Христова, православные верующие отмечают 6 января. Название праздника — сочельник — происходит от особой пищи, предписываемой... 
*14 января	Старый Новый год* 
Традиция отмечать Старый Новый год в ночь с 13 на 14 января возникла после 1918 года, когда было введено новое летоисчисление. А когда-то этот день приходился на 1 января. Вечер перед Новым годом называется Щедрым вечером. Это название праздник... 
*19 января	Крещение Господне (Святое Богоявление)* 
18-19 января - праздник Крещение (Вадохрышча), третья (постная, «водяная») кутья. Христианская религия связывает Крещение с крещением Иисуса Христа Иоанном Крестителем в реке Иордан. В церквях в этот день происходит крещение воды, которую берут из... 
День спасателя Беларуси 
В Указе Президента Республики Беларусь № 157 от 26 марта 1998 года «О государственных праздниках, праздничных днях и памятных датах в Республике Беларусь» говорится, что «в знак признания заслуг работников отдельных профессий, отраслей хозяйства и... 
*21 января	День инженерных войск в Беларуси* 
Важнейшим шагом на пути возрождения многовековых традиций, признания боевых заслуг всех поколений военных инженеров от петровских времен до наших дней стало учреждение Указом Президента Республики Беларусь № 50 от 21 января 1999 года... 
*25 января	День студентов (Татьянин день)* 
Традиционно считается праздником студентов. История этого праздника как студенческого началась в 18 веке, когда 25 января 1755 года, в день великомученицы Татьяны, российская императрица Елизавета подписала «Указ об учреждении в Москве университета... 
*30 января	День белорусской науки 2011* 
В последнее воскресенье января в Беларуси отмечается День белорусской науки. Сегодня в республике отсутствует система развития науки. За последнее время к реформам в научной сфере подступались неоднократно, но без особого успеха. Идеи... 
*2 февраля	Громницы* 
Громницы (Грамнiцы) — зимний праздник, пришедший к нам с языческих времен. В церковном календаре он отмечается 2 февраля у католиков, и 15 февраля — у православных. Это очень древний праздник, он уходит корнями во времена язычества, в этот день... 
*14 февраля	День Святого Валентина (День всех влюбленных)* 
По традиции 14 февраля в день святого Валентина влюбленные обмениваются «валентинками». Официально День всех влюбленных существует уже больше 16 веков, но праздники Любви известны еще со времен древних языческих культур. Например, римляне в... 
*15 февраля	День памяти воинов-интернационалистов в Беларуси* 
15 февраля 1989 года последний советский солдат перешел мост пограничной реки Амударья под Термезом завершился вывод советских войск из Афганистана. Война в Афганистане длилась 9 лет 1 месяц и 18 дней. Свыше 14 тысяч советских воинов погибли на... 
*21 февраля	День работников землеустроительной и картографо-геодезической службы Беларуси* 
21 февраля отмечают профессиональный праздник работники одной из старейших служб Беларуси, занимающейся картографией и геодезией, представить себе работу геологов и землеустроителей, географов и историков без которой невозможно. Без карт —... 
*23 февраля	День защитника Отечества* 
День защитников Отечества и Вооруженных Сил Республики Беларусь — самый «мужественный» праздник в году. Для одних — это памятная и торжественная дата, для других просто хороший повод собраться с друзьями. Так или иначе, но День защитников Отечества... 
*28 февраля	Масленица — начало масленичной недели 2011* 
Масленица была сначала древнеславянским языческим многодневным праздником «проводов зимы», которым отмечался переход к весенним земледельческим работам. Позже христианская церковь включила Масленицу в число своих праздников, которые предваряют... 
*1 марта	Праздник прихода весны* 
В белорусской языческой традиции существует красивый и светлый праздник, посвященный весне — «Гуканне вясны». Перевести название можно, как зазывание весны на землю. В до христианские времена на территории Беларуси господствовал культ растений и... 
*4 марта	День милиции в Беларуси* 
4 марта 1917 года — памятная дата в истории белорусской милиции. В этот день личный состав Министерства внутренних дел отмечает свой профессиональный праздник. Истоки этого праздника — в революционном 1917-м, когда канцелярией гражданского... 
*8 марта	Международный женский день* 
Этот праздник возник как день борьбы за права женщин. 8 марта 1857 года в Нью-Йорке собрались на манифестацию работницы швейных и обувных фабрик. Они требовали установить 10-часовой рабочий день, светлые и сухие рабочие помещения, равную с мужчинами... 
*15 марта	День потребителя Беларуси* 
Ежегодно 15 марта в республике отмечается День потребителя. Такое решение принято Указом Президента Республики Беларусь 2 февраля 2000г. № 35 «О внесении дополнений и изменений в Указ Президента Республики Беларусь от 26 марта 1998г. №...

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*15 марта День Конституции Республики Беларусь* 
День Конституции в Беларуси — государственный праздник. Первая Конституция Советской Социалистической Республики Белоруссии (ССРБ) была принята на I съезде Советов Белоруссии 3 февраля 1919 года. Ее содержание было пронизано идеей диктатуры... 
*18 марта	День внутренних войск Беларуси* 
На территории современной Беларуси всегда существовали в той или иной форме институты охраны общественного порядка: княжеская дружина, подразделения стрелецкого войска, внутренняя стража, внутренние войска. С обретением государственной... 
*22 марта	Сороки* 
Происхождение праздника — Сороки (Саракi) можно рассмотреть с двух сторон — со стороны христианства и язычества. Его христианское происхождение основано на том, что в этот день в 313 году в армянском городе Севастий были казнены сорок... 
*27 марта	День работников бытового обслуживания населения и жилищно-коммунального хозяйства Беларуси 2011* 
В соответствии с Указом Президента Республики Беларусь от 26 марта 1998 года № 157 «О государственных праздниках, праздничных днях и памятных датах в Республике Беларусь» в четвертое воскресенье марта отмечается День работников бытового обслуживания... 
*2 апреля	День единения народов Беларуси и России* 
2 апреля — День единения народов Беларуси и России. В этот день в 1997 году был подписан Договор «Об образовании Сообщества России и Белоруссии». Союзное государство, как записано в Договоре о его создании, — это светское, демократическое,... 
*3 апреля	День геолога 2011* 
Это праздник был установлен Указом президента Республики Беларусь 21 февраля 1996 года. Этим была подчеркнута глубокая признательность и уважение всем тем, кто непосредственно трудится у бурового станка, гидрогеологической скважины, на... 
*7 апреля	Благовещение Пресвятой Богородицы* 
7 апреля - праздник Благовещение (Дабравешчанне, Звеставанне). Согласно с Евангелием от Луки в этот день архангел Гавриил поведал Марии о безгрешном зачатии. Праздник Благовещения особенно почитают женщины, которые видят в деве Марии идеал Матери,... 
*8 апреля	День сотрудников военных комиссариатов* 
Декрет Советского правительства от 8 апреля 1918 года учредил местные аппараты по формированию Красной Армии — волостные, уездные, губернские и окружные комиссариаты по военным делам. Одной из главных задач была подготовка населения к введению... 
*10 апреля	День войск противовоздушной обороны Беларуси 2011* 
День войск ПВО в Беларуси был установлен Указом президента РБ № 157 в марте 1998 года, но праздновать его начали еще в советское время. Президиум Верховного Совета СССР в 1975 году постановил: «за большие заслуги Войск ПВО в годы войны и за... 
*17 апреля	Вход Господень в Иерусалим (Вербное Воскресенье) 2011* 
Этот праздник не имеет точной даты, празднуется он в последнее воскресение перед Пасхой. В Вербное воскресенье каждый крестьянин шел в церковь (костел) с большим пуком вербы и можжевельника, где они освящались. Поскольку этим освященным веткам... 
*24 апреля	Пасха 2011* 
Пасха - главное событие года для всех христиан и самый большой православный праздник. Слово «Пасха» пришло к нам из греческого языка и означает «прехождение», «избавление». В этот день мы торжествуем избавление через Христа Спасителя всего... 
*26 апреля	День чернобыльской трагедии* 
Эта дата стала особой не только для граждан Украины, Беларуси, России, но и для всего мира. Все цивилизованное человечество в этот день вспоминает о событиях на Чернобыльской АЭС, о тех, кто не жалея жизни и здоровья, встал на борьбу с радиационной... 
*1 мая	Праздник труда (День труда)* 
1 Мая – один из самых странных всемирных праздников. Даже его родословная ведет свое начало с подавления чикагской городской полицией 1 мая 1886 года беспорядков, вспыхнувших во время демонстрации местных рабочих. 1 мая 1886 года чикагские... 
*3 мая	Радуница 2011* 
Радуница (Радуніца) — весенний языческий праздник восточных славян, связанный с культом предков. После крещения его стали отмечать на Фоминой неделе — в 1-е воскресенье после Пасхи, либо в следующие за ним понедельник или вторник (последнее особенно... 
*5 мая	День печати в Беларуси* 
День печати ежегодно празднуется 5 мая согласно Указу Президента Республики Беларусь N 156 от 2 мая 1996 года «Об установлении в Республике Беларусь праздника – Дня печати». 3 мая цивилизованный мир отмечает Международный день свободы печати.... 
*7 мая	День радио* 
Старшее поколение работников радио любит свой профессиональный праздник и считает «родным» День радио, который отмечается 7 мая. В этот день поздравления с профессиональным торжеством принимают люди, которых не многие знают в лицо. Однако, их... 
*8 мая	День Государственного герба и флага Республики Беларусь 2011* 
Второе воскресенье мая — День Государственного герба и Государственного флага Республики Беларусь. Символами Республики Беларусь как суверенного государства являются Государственный флаг Республики Беларусь, Государственный герб Республики... 
*9 мая	День Победы* 
Ради мира на Земле сложили свои головы на алтарь Отечества примерно 27 миллионов советских людей. В огне Второй мировой войны сгорело три миллиона белорусов. В республике-партизанке нет ни одной семьи, которую бы не затронула эта проклятая война.... 
*15 мая	Международный день семьи* 
Этот день широко отмечается и в Беларуси: проводятся благотворительные вечера для опекунских семей с детьми, встречи супружеских пар, имеющих большой опыт семейной жизни, праздничные мероприятия для ребят из многодетных и малообеспеченных семей,... 
*28 мая	День пограничника* 
28 мая отмечается славный праздник — День пограничника. Пограничные войска выполняют почетную обязанность, охраняя внешние рубежи государства, и это еще раз доказывает законность существования данного праздника. Во все времена защита границ... 
*29 мая	День химика 2011* 
Май — это месяц солнца и надежд. Последнее воскресенье этого месяца – самый радостный и замечательный праздник для всех преподавателей и студентов факультета химии. В каждом университете есть химический факультет с обязательным Днем химика. К... 
*5 июня	День охраны окружающей среды Беларуси* 
Указом Президента Беларуси страны этот национальный праздник назначен на 5 июня. Он совпадает с датой празднования Всемирного дня окружающей среды (World Environment Day), который учрежден Генеральной Ассамблеей ООН в 1973 году. За последние 10... 
*12 июня	Сёмуха 2011* 
Сёмуха — это завершающий весенний праздник, совпадающий с церковным праздником — Днем Святой Троицы (50-й день после Пасхи). На Семуху было принято украшать дома веточками березы, клена, дуба. Жители городов в этот день устраивали гуляния за... 
День работников легкой промышленности Беларуси 2011 
Этот день — профессиональный праздник работников и ветеранов отрасли легкой промышленности. Именно благодаря им население областей и городов Беларуси имеет возможность приобретать качественную продукцию местного производства. Легкая... 
*19 июня	День медицинского работника 2011* 
В этот день все медики Беларуси отмечают свой профессиональный праздник — День медицинского работника. Врачевание испокон веков считалось одной из самых почитаемых и ответственных профессий. Повседневная забота о здоровье населения,... 
*22 июня	День всенародной памяти жертв Великой Отечественной войны* 
22 июня в Беларуси отмечается скорбная дата — День всенародной памяти жертв Великой Отечественной войны. На рассвете 22 июня 1941 года фашистская Германия, вероломно нарушив договор о ненападении, начала войну против Советского Союза. На...

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*25 июня	День дружбы и единения славян* 
Сегодня славяне всего мира, а их около 270 миллионов, отмечают День дружбы и единения славян. Наиболее широко эта дата отмечается тремя дружественными странами — Россией, Украиной и Беларусью. Как отмечается в официальных поздравлениях глав этих... 
День изобретателя и рационализатора 2011 
Этот праздник был введен в конце 50-х годов прошлого века по предложению Академии наук СССР. Первоначально он представлял собой советское подобие присуждения Нобелевской премии. 25 июня Академия наук рассматривала все рационализаторские... 
*26 июня	День молодежи в Беларуси 2011* 
Ежегодно в последнее воскресенье июня Беларусь отмечает День молодежи — праздник творчества и вдохновения, энергии и задора, познания и самоутверждения, любви и романтики. В Беларуси молодежная политика давно стала одним из приоритетных... 
День работников прокуратуры Беларуси 
26 июня 1922 года на третьей сессии ЦИК Белорусской ССР с целью осуществления надзора за соблюдением законов и в интересах «правильной постановки» борьбы с преступностью было принято Положение о прокурорском надзоре и учреждена Государственная... 
*30 июня	День экономиста в Беларуси* 
Ежегодно с 2000 года 30 июня в Республике Беларусь отмечается государственный праздник — День экономиста. Он установлен Указом Президента Республики Беларусь № 35 от 2 февраля 2000 года. В 1920 году постановлением Совета Народных Комиссаров РСФСР... 
*3 июля	День работников водного транспорта 2011* 
В первое воскресенье июля в Беларуси отмечается День работников водного транспорта. Виновников торжества в стране, правда, всего около трех тысяч, но, несмотря на малую численность, в экономике Беларуси отрасль в последнее время приобрела... 
*День независимости Республики Беларусь* 
День независимости Республики Беларусь — главный праздник белорусской государственности, отмечаемый ежегодно 3 июля. 3 июля 1944 года произошло также освобождение столицы Белоруссии, Минска, от немецко-фашистских захватчиков. С 1991 года... 
*7 июля	Иван Купала* 
В ночь с 6 на 7 июля (у католиков и у славян — с 23 на 24 июня) отмечалось Купалье (Купалле, Ян, Иван), которое являлось своеобразной кульминацией летних событий в народной жизни. Иван Купала является одним из самых почитаемых праздников у... 
*10 июля	День работников налоговых органов Беларуси 2011* 
Государственная налоговая служба в республике создана постановлением Совета Министров БССР от № 78 от 2 апреля 1990 года в системе Министерства финансов БССР в составе Главной государственной инспекции Минфина БССР и 185 государственных налоговых... 
*17 июля	День металлурга 2011* 
По Указу президента Республики Беларусь № 157 от 26 марта 1998 года «О государственных праздниках, праздничных днях и памятных датах в Республике Беларусь» День металлурга в Беларуси отмечается ежегодно в третье воскресенье июля. Каждая профессия... 
*21 июля	Зажинки* 
Зажинки — один из древнейших земледельческих праздников. По одним источникам он праздновался 21 июля в день Прокопия Жатвенника (Прокопа Жнеца). Считалось, что «Прокоп летний — жней и жатвенник, жатву начинает». По другим — 29 июля в день памяти... 
*24 июля	День работников торговли 2011* 
До 1998 года отмечался как День работников торговли, бытового обслуживания населения и жилищно-коммунального хозяйства в четвертое воскресенье марта. Указом президента Беларуси № 157 от 26 марта 1998 года закреплено, что День работников торговли... 
*25 июля	День пожарной службы в Беларуси* 
25 июля в 1853 году Минское губернское правление и Минская городская дума, рассмотрев вопрос «О создании пожарной части в Минске», утвердила смету расходов на содержание пожарной части в составе 51 человека. Именно с этого момента начинается история... 
*2 августа	День десантника* 
Воздушно-десантные войска Беларуси отмечают сегодня свой доблестный профессиональный праздник — День десантника. История Воздушно-десантных войск начинается 2 августа 1930 года: в этот день на учениях Военно-воздушных сил Московского военного... 
*7 августа	Дожинки* 
Дожинки (Дажынкi) в Беларуси всегда праздновали очень торжественно с красивыми содержательными обрядами. На последний день жатвы собиралась толока. Самая уважаемая женщина распределяла всех по ниве, затем сама брала серп и начинала жать с... 
День железнодорожника Беларуси 2011 
Ежегодно в первое воскресенье августа свой профессиональный праздник — День железнодорожника — отмечают труженики стальных магистралей Беларуси. Этот праздник связан именно с началом строительства и развитием железных дорог, появлением новой... 
*14 августа	День строителя 2011* 
Ежегодно во второе воскресенье августа в Беларуси отмечается День строителя. В последние годы все чаще звучат слова об огромном, неоценимом вкладе строительного комплекса Республики Беларусь в решение программы жилищного строительства, создание и... 
*23 августа	День работников государственной статистики Беларуси* 
Ежегодно 23 августа в Республике Беларусь отмечается День работников государственной статистики. В этот день, в 1920 году, Военно-революционный комитет Беларуси принял постановление о создании Центрального статистического бюро. В 1994 году бюро... 
*28 августа	День шахтера 2011* 
В последнее воскресенье августа свой профессиональный праздник отмечают мужественные люди, чей нелегкий труд — залог успешного развития экономики. Более полувека Россия и Украина отмечают этот праздник, отдавая должное самоотверженному труду славной... 
*1 сентября	День знаний* 
Это праздник первого звонка. Это самый долгожданный день для тех, кто впервые переступит школьный порог. В этот день все дороги ведут к школе. Нарядные ученики, взволнованные родители и учителя. День знаний — это увертюра ко всему учебному году.... 
*4 сентября	День работников нефтяной, газовой и топливной промышленности 2011* 
День работников нефтяной и газовой промышленности отмечается в Беларуси в первое воскресенье сентября. Нефть и газ являлись и являются ключевыми видами сырья, их добыча является стратегически важной отраслью республиканской экономики. Большинство... 
*День белорусской письменности 2011* 
День белорусской письменности является национальным праздником и отмечается ежегодно в первое воскресенье сентября. Концепция праздника предусматривает показ нерушимого единства белорусского печатного слова с историей белорусского народа, его... 
*11 сентября	День танкистов в Беларуси 2011* 
Ежегодно во второе воскресенье сентября в Беларуси отмечается День танкистов. Он установлен в июле 1946 года в ознаменование выдающихся заслуг бронетанковых и механизированных войск в Великой Отечественной войне, самоотверженного труда... 
*18 сентября	День работника леса 2011* 
В третье воскресенье сентября отмечается профессиональный праздник людей, которые своим благородным трудом приумножают наши лесные богатства и способствуют их рациональному использованию. Лес – наше самое большое природное богатство, залог... 
*20 сентября	День таможенника Беларуси* 
20 сентября в Беларуси отмечается День таможенника. Как заявил на пресс-конференции в Национальном пресс-центре Председатель Государственного таможенного комитета Республики Беларусь А. Шпилевский: «...Установив в 1996 году этот праздник,... 
*21 сентября	Международный день мира* 
Международный день мира отмечается ежегодно по инициативе Генеральной Ассамблеи ООН как день глобального прекращения огня и отказа от насилия. Этот день появился в наших календарях в 1982 году по решению Генеральной Ассамблеи ООН (резолюция от... 
*25 сентября	День машиностроителя 2011* 
Ежегодно в последнее воскресенье сентября в Беларуси по традиции отмечается День машиностроителя. Дата профессионального праздника работников машиностроения закреплена Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 1 октября 1980 года № 3018-Х «О... 
*1 октября	Международный день пожилых людей* 
Пожилым людям в Беларуси со стороны государства уделяется большое внимание. В стране создана масштабная система социальной защиты пожилых людей. Она включает предоставление различных льгот и гарантий, повышений пенсий, социальное обслуживание и... 
*2 октября	День учителя 2011* 
Первое воскресенье октября в Беларуси — это день Учителя! Для каждого представителя профессии, связанной с обучением, этот праздник — один из наиболее значимых и торжественных. Этот профессиональный праздник обозначен в Указе президента Республики... 
*6 октября	День архивиста Беларуси* 
6 октября в Беларуси отмечается День архивиста. Первым централизованным государственным архивом на территории современной Республики Беларусь был Витебский центральный архив древних актовых книг, который начал свою работу в 1863 году. В... 
*9 октября	День работников культуры Беларуси 2011* 
За многовековую историю белорусским народом сформировано богатое самобытное культурное наследие. Беларусь владеет значительным историко-культурным потенциалом, представленным объектами архитектуры, градостроительства, искусства, археологии,... 
*14 октября	Покров Пресвятой Богородицы* 
Покров – это название народный праздника, которое православная церковь объясняла буквально: покров (покрывало Богородицы). Этот праздник был установлен в середине Х века. По легенде, однажды на рассвете святой Андрей увидел Богородицу, которая... 
*Международный день стандартизации* 
14 октября – Всемирный день стандартизации. Именно в этот день 1946 года на конференции национальных организаций по стандартизации из 25 стран была учреждена Международная организация по стандартизации — ISO (от греческого слова isos — равный).... 
*День матери в Беларуси* 
В середине осени — 14 октября — Беларусь отмечает День матери. Зачастую слишком поздно мы замечаем, что все, чего мы добились в жизни, получилось благодаря маме. Ее теплому, ненавязчивому, порою просто незаметному участию. Никто в жизни не любит нас... 
*15 октября	День работников фармацевтической и микробиологической промышленности Беларуси* 
Указ Президента Республики Беларусь №157 от 26 марта 1998 года гласит, что: В целях упорядочения государственных праздников, праздничных дней и памятных дат, отмечаемых в Республике Беларусь, обеспечения единых подходов к их установлению и... 
*25 октября	Праздник мельников Беларуси* 
Этот праздник отмечался жителями Беларуси, которые хоть как-то причастны к данной профессии, 25 октября (12 октября по старому стилю). Издавна работа мельника уважалась и чтилась. Ведь в деревне без мельника — никак. Особенно это проявлялось... 
*30 октября	День автомобилиста и дорожника Республики Беларусь 2011* 
В соответствии с Указом Президента Республики Беларусь № 438 от 20 октября 1995 года «Об установлении праздника — Дня автомобилиста» День автомобилиста отмечается ежегодно в последнее воскресенье октября. Этот день стал всенародным признанием заслуг... 
*2 ноября	Осенние Деды в Беларуси* 
Осенние Деды (Восеньскiя Дзяды) православные отмечали на третьей неделе после Покрова. В народном календаре существует универсальный алгоритм для вычисления дат всех народных праздников. К сожалению, в отношении Восеньскiх Дзядоу, когда День... 
*6 ноября	День работников гражданской авиации Беларуси 2011* 
Этот праздник отмечается в Беларуси ежегодно каждое первое воскресенье ноября. Праздник посвящен важнейшей задаче гражданской авиации — безопасности полетов, которая неразрывно связана с человеческим фактором, и зависит во многом от надежности... 
*7 ноября	День Октябрьской революции* 
До 1991 года 7 ноября отмечался в СССР как главный праздник страны — День Великой Октябрьской Социалистической Революции. Еще из школьных уроков истории все хорошо знают, что в ночь с 7 на 8 ноября (по новому стилю) 1917 года в Петрограде произошло... 
*14 ноября	День кузнеца в Беларуси* 
14 ноября в Беларуси отмечается народный праздник Кузьмы — покровителя кузнецов. Поэтому этот день называют еще и профессиональным праздником этих мастеров — Днем кузнеца. Кузнечное дело — это одно из старинных и самых уважаемых ремесел. Издавна... 
*17 ноября	Международный день отказа от курения 2011* 
Такая распространенная привычка как табакокурение, по данным Всемирной организации здравоохранения, провоцирует 90% смертей от рака легких, хронического бронхита и ишемической болезни сердца. ВОЗ назвала табакокурение чумой ХХ века, сообщив, что на... 
*26 ноября	Пилиповка* 
Шестинедельный предрождественский пост, который закончится 7 января. В это время нельзя есть скоромной пищи, устраивать свадьбы. Раньше говорили: «В Пилиповку день до полудня». Девушки ходили на вечерки, ткали. В одной из пилиповских песен... 
*3 декабря	Международный день инвалидов* 
«Инвалиды в Республике Беларусь обладают всей полнотой политических, социально-экономических и личных прав и свобод, закрепленных в Конституции Республики Беларусь и иных актах законодательства. Инвалиды имеют неотъемлемое право на уважение их... 
*4 декабря	День юриста Беларуси 2011* 
Ежегодно в первое воскресенье декабря в Беларуси отмечается День юриста. Учреждение данного праздника — это, прежде всего, дань уважения людям, стоящим на страже прав и законных интересов граждан, признание заслуг всех тех, кто посвятил свою... 
*10 декабря	День прав человека* 
Ежегодно 10 декабря во всем мире отмечается «День прав человека». Именно в этот день в 1948 году Генеральная Ассамблея ООН приняла Всеобщую декларацию прав человека. Официально День отмечается с 1950 года. Генеральная Ассамблея провозгласила... 
*17 декабря	День белорусского кино* 
17 декабря 1924 года при Наркомпросе БССР было создано госуправление по делам кинематографии и фотографии — «Белгоскино». Были сняты первые хроникальные ленты о событиях тех лет. В 1926 году белорусские зрители увидели первый отечественный... 
*20 декабря	День сотрудника органов государственной безопасности Беларуси* 
20 декабря 1917 года, Совет народных комиссаров принял постановление об образовании Всероссийской чрезвычайной комиссии. С первых дней своего существования ЧК защищала суверенитет и территориальную целостность государства, вела борьбу с... 
*22 декабря	День энергетика* 
Энергетика – это уникальная отрасль, которая каждый день обеспечивает теплом и светом всех без исключения граждан страны. В энергетическом комплексе работают высокопрофессиональные специалисты, которые, несмотря на все сложности переходного... 
*25 декабря	Рождество Христово у западных христиан* 
Рождество является великим праздником, установленным в воспоминание рождения Иисуса Христа в Вифлееме. Рождество Христово — один из важнейших христианских праздников и государственный праздник в более чем 100 странах мира. 25 декабря Рождество...

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Праздник 17 апреля 2011 года - Вербное Воскресенье*

В 2011 году Вход Господень в Иерусалим (Вербное Воскресенье) отмечается 17 апреля.

В этот день, согласно Евангелию, Иисус Христос на молодом осле въехал в ворота Иерусалима. Его восторженно встречал народ, приветствовали пальмовыми ветками. Люди постилали свои одежды и пальмовые ветви на дороге под ноги осла и пели хвалебную песню: "Осанна (спасение) Сыну Давидову! Благословен грядущий во имя Господне!"

Праздник входа Господня в Иерусалим христианская церковь ввела в IV веке, а на Русь он пришел в X веке и стал называться Вербным Воскресеньем, так как верба здесь играла такую же роль, что и пальма, пальмовые ветви. Верба освящалась и освящается сейчас в церкви святой водой.

Приготовление вербных веток в городах было особым обрядом. Накануне Вербного воскресенья в старину россияне (от царя до простолюдина) отправлялись ломать вербу на берега близко протекающих рек. В Москве, например, в Китай-город и на берега Неглинки.
Верба (Вербное Воскресенье). Традиции и обряды на Вербное Воскресенье

В последнее воскресенье перед Пасхой отмечают Вход Господень в Иерусалим. Этот праздник также называют Вербным воскресеньем. Веточки вербы в этот день освящают в церкви.

Вербе приписывалась магическая сила способствовать плодородию и будущему урожаю. Считалось также, что верба обладает способностью наделять здоровьем и половой энергией людей и скот, предохранять от заболеваний и очищать от нечистой силы.

На Руси было принято хранить освященную вербу дома, в переднем углу, за иконами весь год. Ее веточки прикрепляли также в сараях, хлевах. Перед первым выгоном скота в поле эти веточки скармливали животным.

Верде приписывалась также сила охранять дома от пожара, нивы от града, останавливать бурю, распознавать колдунов и ведьм, обнаруживать клады. Во время грозы освященную вербу ставили на подоконник - верили, что это спасет дом от попадания молнии.

Вход Господень в Иерусалим

Праздник Входа Господня в Иерусалим (Неделя ваий, Цветоносная Неделя, Вербное воскресенье) – один из 12-ти главных праздников Православной церкви. Празднование Вербного воскресенья совершается за неделю до Пасхи. В этом богослужении воспоминаются евангельские события торжественного входа Господа нашего Иисуса Христа в Иерусалим накануне крестных страданий.

О входе Христа в Иерусалим за несколько дней до крестных страданий повествуют все четыре евангелиста (Мф. 21,1-11; Мк. 11,1-11; Лк. 19,29-44; Ин. 12,12-19). Когда, после чудесного воскрешения Лазаря, Христос отправился для празднования Пасхи в Иерусалим, множество народа, собравшегося отовсюду к празднику, прослышав про те чудеса, которые сотворил Христос, с ликованием и радостью встречали въезжающего в город на осляти Господа с торжественностью, с какою в древние времена на Востоке сопровождали царей. У евреев был обычай: цари-победители въезжали в Иерусалим на конях или ослах, а народ торжественными криками, с пальмовыми ветвями в руках встречал их. Так и в эти дни, иерусалимляне взяли пальмовые ветви, вышли навстречу Христу и восклицали: «Осанна! Благословен грядущий во Имя Господне, Царь Израилев!» Многие подстилали Ему под ноги свои одежды, срезали ветви с пальм и бросали по дороге. Уверовав в могущественного и благого Учителя, простой сердцем народ готов был признать в Нем Царя, который пришел освободить его. Но всего лишь через несколько дней те, кто воспевал «Осанна!» будут кричать «Распни Его! Кровь Его на нас и на детях наших!».

Первосвященники же и книжники негодовали на это торжество, говоря Иисусу: «Слышишь ли, что они говорят?» Христос же отвечал им на это: «Да! Разве вы никогда не читали: «из уст младенцев и грудных детей Ты устроил хвалу» (Пс.8, 3)? (Мф. 21, 16)Из находившихся тогда на улицах Иерусалима только Один Христос знал, что вместо земного царства Он приносит человеку Царство Небесное, вместо избавления от земного рабства Он освобождает человека от рабства гораздо худшего - от рабства греху. Он Один знал, что путь, усеянный ныне пальмовыми ветвями, ведет к Кресту и Голгофе.


На следующий день Христос вошел в храм Божий, и выгнал всех продающих и покупающих в храме, опрокинул столы меновщиков и скамьи продающих голубей: в те времена в храме можно было купить жертвенных животных, поэтому в храме стоял сильный шум, производимый животными. Христос говорил меновщикам: написано: «дом Мой домом молитвы наречется», а вы сделали его вертепом разбойников». Весь народ с восхищением слушал учение Господне. После чего к Иисусу приступили слепые и хромые, которых Он исцелил.

Церковное почитание этих событий восходит к глубокой древности. Уже в IV веке упоминается о праздновании этого праздника в Иерусалимской Церкви. На Руси также издревле почитался этот праздник. Существовала даже традиция, прерванная в Петровские времена, выезда Предстоятеля Русской Церкви в этот день на осле, которого вел сам Царь.

В этот день совершается освящение ваий (пальмовых ветвей), в память того, что жители Иерусалима встречали Господа с пальмовыми ветвями в руках. От обычая употреблять в этот день вайи (ветви финиковой пальмы) День Входа Господня в Иерусалим называется Неделею "Ваий" или "Цветоносною". На Руси он получил название "Вербного воскресенья", потому что на севере верба ранее других древесных ветвей дает почку. Молящиеся приходят в храм с вербами и на богослужении таинственно встречают невидимо грядущего Господа букетиками вербы с зажженными свечами.

Благочестивая традиция освящения верб совершается на праздничном Всенощном бдении. После чтения Евангелия священник совершает каждение верб, читает молитву и окропляет ветви святой водой. При освящении верб читается молитва: "Освящаются вербы сии, Благодатию Всесвятаго Духа и окроплением воды сия священныя, во имя Отца и Сына и Святаго Духа. Аминь!"

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*ЧТО ТАКОЕ ПРАЗДНИК?.....*

Праздник – это, прежде всего, день торжества, установленный в честь и в память кого-либо или чего-либо; день, в который радостно проводят время, устраивая вечеринки, всевозможные церемонии и застолья. 

Считается, что человек придумал праздники как веселое и радостное событие, которое освобождает его от повседневной и ежедневной усталости. Жизнь каждого человека полна разными событиями, делами, тяготами, заботами. Само по себе ожидание человеком праздника влияет на его настроение в лучшую сторону. Мы со сладким предвкушением ожидаем начало праздника, встречи с друзьями, душевно пообщаться за красивым столом, и самое интересное, ожидаем поздравления с подарками. 

Произнося слово «праздник», у нас сразу наступает хорошее настроение. В этом слове заложен большой смысл, оно вызывает у нас приятные и радостные чувства, незабываемые воспоминания. Праздники будут жить всегда. Они дарят нам улыбки, радость, согревают душу и сердце. 

Во всех странах мира существует множество праздников, как национальных, так и международных. Праздники могут быть как в выходные дни, так и в рабочие дни. Праздники бывают религиозными, профессиональными, неофициальными и официальными. 

Любые праздники радуют наш глаз красотой торжественной обстановки, прекрасным оформлением и украшением, множеством цветов и большим числом подарков. Каждый праздник имеет свою особенность проведения, традиции – отсюда и специальные сценарии у праздника, рецепты, подарки, которые сохранились от их истоков возникновения.

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*15 мая в Беларуси отмечается День семьи.* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2584100m.jpg[/IMG]
В наше время семья остается важнейшей средой сохранения и передачи из поколения в поколение культурных ценностей и национальных традиций. Проведение Дня семьи служит повышению ее статуса и способствует лучшему пониманию ее насущных проблем и потребностей.

День семьи широко отмечается в республике: проводятся благотворительные вечера для опекунских семей с детьми, встречи супружеских пар, имеющих большой опыт семейной жизни, праздничные мероприятия для ребят из многодетных и малообеспеченных семей.

Социальная защита семьи, улучшение ее положения в обществе, охрана материнства и детства являются одними из центральных приоритетов государственной социальной политики страны. В Беларуси сформирована законодательная база по осуществлению государственной политики в отношении детей, создана сеть учреждений социального обслуживания семьи и детей. В республике успешно выполняется программа "Дети Беларуси", в которой предусмотрены меры, направленные на повышение уровня жизни и благосостояния детей и семей, а также улучшение условий для их воспитания.

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Сегодня 70 лет со дня начала Великой Отечественной Войны*

22 июня 1941 года — одна из самых печальных дат в истории нашей страны — начало Великой Отечественной войны. Этот день напоминает нам о всех погибших в боях, замученных в фашистской неволе, умерших в тылу от голода и лишений. Мы скорбим по всем, кто ценой своей жизни выполнил святой долг, защищая в те суровые годы наше Отечество. Ровно в 4 утра 22 июня 1941 года фашистская Германия вероломно напала на Советский Союз. Гитлеровцы выбрали для блицкрига самый длинный световой день в году, чтобы успеть нанести как можно больший урон. Первым принял удар Брест. Ровно 70 лет назад за мгновения до того, как на эту землю лег первый снаряд, говорят, таким же ярким был рассвет, тишина и туман над водой.

Двадцать второго июня,
Ровно в четыре часа
Киев бомбили, нам объявили
Что началася война.

Война началась на рассвете
Чтоб больше народу убить.
Спали родители, спали их дети
Когда стали Киев бомбить.

Врагов шли большие лавины,
Их не было сил удержать,
Как в земли вступили родной Украины
То стали людей убивать.

За землю родной Батькивщины
Поднялся украинский народ.
На бой уходили все -все мужчины,
Сжигая свой дом и завод.

Рвалися снаряды и мины,
Танки гремели броней,
Ястребы красны в небе кружили,
Мчались на запад стрелой.

Началася зимняя стужа
Были враги у Москвы,
Пушки палили, мины рвалися
Немцев терзая в куски.

Кончился бой за столицу
Бросились немцы бежать
Бросили танки, бросили мины,
Несколько тысяч солдат.

Помните Гансы и Фрицы
Скоро настанет тот час
Мы вам начешем вшивый затылок,
Будете помнить вы нас.

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

КАСТРЫЧНІК
2/19. Зосім. Журавіны на Зосіма  ўздымаюцца – мароз на Пакровы ўдарыць (Ляснічы, 1990).
У Расіі Зосім лічыцца апекуном пчол. Пакутнік Зосім Пустыннік жыў у І\/ ст.
3/20. Астап (Астаф'я). Людзі прыкмячалі; калі ў гэты дзень вецер паўночны – на холад, паўднёвы – на цяпло, заходні – на дождж, усходні – на сухое надвор'е (Ляснічы, 1990).
Вялікапакутнік Еўстафій Плакіда з Рыма прыняў смерць разам са сваёй сям'ёй за веру Хрыста каля 118 г.
4/21. Пранцішак (Францішак). Да гэтага часу жыта ўсё ўбрана з поля. «На Пранцішка зярнят шукае ў полі мышка» (Паўлюкоўскі, 1934).
А ў палякаў – «Pa Swietum Franciszku pasa bydlo na zytnisku» – На святым Францішку пасецца жывёла па жытнічку. Сялянам таксама няма чаго рабіць у полі. Французы раяць на дзень святога сеяць азімае жыта, каб атрымаць добры ўраджай (Ярмлоаў, 1901. С. 498-499).
7/24. Пачатак Бабінага лета, як лічаць на Мядзельшчыне (да 14 кастрычніка).
У гэтую пару варажылі на «шчаслівую бабулю» (бабку-пупарэзніцу). Усе дні загадзя «раздаваліся» бабулям, якія прымалі роды ў наваколлі: панядзелак – Тэклі, аўторак Юстыні, сераду – Марцэлі і г.д. Калі дзень выдаваўся сонечны, ціхі, вясёлы, гэта значыла што рука ў бабулі легкая, і роды адпаведна пройдуць лёгка (Васілевіч, 1991).
8/25. Сяргей (Сергій). Першыя халодныя дні месяца пасля асенняга раўнадзенства далі падставу ў некаторых мясцінах назваць яго пачаткам зімы. «З Сяргея пачынаецца зіма» (Паўлюкоўскі, 1934). «Сяргей сняжком накрываецца», убіраюць капусту (Анічэнка, 1992). Прападобны Сяргей Раданежскі (1392 г.) займае важнае месца ў гісторыі Расіі.
Жалезны тыдзень. Чысцяць, змазваюць жалезныя рэчы, каб цэлы год не ржавелі і не ламаліся (Санько, 1990). На Жалезны тыдзень існавалі забароны: «Пянькі ні мачы – крэпка будзіць» (Смаленская губерня; Дабравольскі, 1894).
9/26. Іван Шаптун (Іван Пакроўны, Іван Журавіннік, Іван Кураед, Багаслоў, Бугаслаў). Свахі сакрэтна шапталіся з жаніхамі пра нявест, каб 1 кастрычніка (па старым стылі) зрабіць вяселле. Асабліва гэта было распаўсюджана ў Віцебскай губерні. Захавалася прымаўка: «Іван Багаслоў дружкі разаслаў, а на Пакрова дзеўка гатова» (Раманаў, 1912; Крачкоўскі, 1874).
У Лельчыцкім раёне  гавораць: «Іван Пакроўны перад Пакровам ходзіць» (Талстая, 1986). Па прысвятку раней арыентаваліся ў заканчэнні сяўбы азімых, завяршалі іншыя палявыя работы і пачыналі вяселлі. «Хто не дасее да Івана Багаслова, той не варты Божага слова» (Гілевіч, 1983). «Святы Бугаслоў да буракі капаў» (Смалявіцкі раён; з валачобнай песні). На Драгічыншчыне кажуць: «Богослаў сваты розослаў, пачынаюць высілля робыты» (Талстая, 1986). Вядомы песні:
Ах, восень, восень!
Сватоў па восем,
А ка мне ніводнага!..
Ай, восень, макрота,
Дзецюкам жаніцца ахвота...
Пры выкананні розных гаспадарчых работ, талок спявалі таксама іншыя песні, не вельмі замацаваныя за асенняй парой.
У Шумілінскім раёне хадзілі па журавіны (ягады выкарыстоўвалі для лячэння многіх хвароб). Там жа раней высаджвалі куранят, якія вырасталі да Івана Кураеда, і аддавалі іх папу.
Святы апостал і евангеліст Іаан Багаслоў (пач. ІІ ст.), доўга заставаўся адзіным жывым сведкам жыцця Выратавальніка.
11/28. Пакроўны бацька – прысвятак за тры дні перад Пакровамі (Талстая, 1986).
Пакроўцы – Дзяды перад Пакроваю, адзначаліся на Магілёўшчыне. У Вілейскім павеце асеннія Дзяды, праводзіліся прыблізна каля 1 кастрычніка. «Сяляне адной вёскі кожны год робяць памінкі ў адзін і той жа тыдзень, сяляне другой вёскі – у другі. Адны з іх звычайна ўдзельнічаюць у святах іншых» (Крачкоўскі, 1874).
14/1. Пакровы (Пакроў, Трэцяя Прачыстая) – народнае свята глыбокай восені, пасля яго пачынаецца зіма. Сяляне стараліся закончыць палявыя работы, усебакова падрыхтавацца да зімы. Пра гэты дзень вядома шмат прымавак: «Прыйшла Пакрова, пытае, ці ты да зімы гатова», «Калі да Пакроў не было снегу, не будзе яго яшчэ два тыдні», «На Пакроў мароз – сей пад кустом авёс» і інш. Лічылася, што «на Пакроў зіма «закрывае» лета, а Бог пячатае зямлю, і пасля гэтага дня да вясны ніхто не можа знайсці скарбаў» (Нікіфароўскі, 1897).
Свята не вызначаецца абрадамі. Вось на Віцебшчынне пяклі пірог і абыходзілі з ім гаспадарчыя будыніны, прыкладаючы да кожнае страхі, каб буры іх не разбурылі (Нікіфароўскі, 1897).
Адбываюцца змены ў прыродзе: «Прыйшла Пакрова – усохла дуброва» (Радчанка, 1888), «Свята Пакрова, пакрый зямельку лісточкам, а галоўку вяночкам». Становіцца менш корму жывёле на лугах і кароў   заканчваюць ужо выганяць на пашу, разлічваюцца з пастухамі. «Пакровы – зарыкалі каровы»  (Слонімскі   раён), «На Пакрова дай сена карове» (Дубровенскі раён), «Пакрова – кіі на дрова» (г. зн. пастухам ужо не патрэбны) (Іванаўскі раён). «Прыйшла Пакроўка – не дала малака кароўка (г. зн. запускаецца), не пакрые зямлю лістам, а пакрые снегам» (Капыльскі раён; Васілевіч, 1998). Па надвор'і гадалі пра будучае. «Як на Пакрова дождж ідзе, то бортнік скача, а пахар плача. Як на Пакроў маладзік стане – лёгка будзе, як «у старом»  -- сільна зіма» (Лельчыцкі раён; Талстая, 1986).
 	Пакроў заўсёды чакалі, бо тады было менш работы. На Тураўшчыне кажуць: «Як прыйдзе Пакрова, то жыва-здарова, як прыйшлі жніва, то ляжу нежыва». Наступала пара асенніх вяселляў. «Прыходзіць Пакрова – раве дзеўка бы карова» (Сержпутоўскі, 1930), «Пакрова – дзеўка гатова, Пакрова прыйшла – дзеўка замуж не пайшла» (Свіслацкі раён). І яшчэ адзін звычай быў зафіксаваны на Брэстчынне. Дзяўчаты набіралі ў фартух апалае лісце і пасля вытрасалі з прыполу – куды вецер панясе, -- туды і замуж ісці (Коваль, 1995).
Пачыналася пара апрацоўкі лёну, аддзялялі валакно ад кастрыцы. Таму і месяц, што пачынаўся па ст. ст., называўся кастрычнік. Таксама гэта час асенняга набору ў войска. Моладзь збіралася на вячоркі.
Добра ахарактарызавана свята ў валачобнай песні, якая бытуе ў Міёрскім раёне:

Святы Пакроў 					Снегам чыстым   
Пытаецца  						Пакрываці,
Да ў вазвышанькі, 				Ваду лёдам,
Ці ўпахала 						Пчолку мёдам
У полі жыта.  					Надзяляці.
А я й буду    					Старых бабак
Да й хадзіці,	 				Кіёчкамі,	
Аглядаці   						Сярэдніх жонак
Ці ўруніла 						Сыночкамі,
У полі жыта,  					А дзяўчатак
Зямлю лістом   					Вяночкамі
Засыпаці,                                                      Награждаці.

У народным уяўленні свята атаясамліваецца з дзеясловам «пакрываць». У іншых валачобных песнях можна знайсці: «Святы Пакроў пакрыў зямлю жоўтым лістом, маладым сняжком, ваду лёдам, пчалу мёдам, дзеўку вянком, бабу чапцом; стагі пакрыў: першы стажок дранічкамі, другі стажок саломкаю, трэці стажок белым снегам... рыбу луской, дрэва карой, птаху пяром, дзеўку чапцом» (Васілевіч, 1998). Па ўсім адчуваецца, што народнае ўяўленне са словам «пакрываць» тут якраз паходзіць з хрысціянскага свята Пакрова Прасвятой Уладаркі нашай Багародзіцы і Прыснадзевы Марыі, якое ў Рускай Царкве  было ўведзена каля 1164 года. Пасля было пабудавана нямала храмаў у тым ліку і на беларускай зямлі.
Пакроў Прысвятой Багародзіцы з'явіўся ў 910 годзе ў Канстанцінопалі ў Влахернскай царкве, у якой захавалася Рыза Богамаці, яе галаўны ўбор (мафор) і частка пояса, перанесеныя з Палясціны ў V ст. 1 кастрычніка ў час начнога малення адбыўся цуд з'яўлення ў паветры Прасвятой Уладаркі, акружанай ангеламі і святымі, якая, зняўшы з галавы пакрывала, пакрыла ім людзей, абараняючы іх ад ворагаў. «Святы Пакроў – пакрые людзей ад грахоў» (Пшчолка, 1912). 
Югаслаўскія павер'і прадпісваюць: каб не было чумы, жанчыны посцяцца сем дзён перад Пакровам, а каб аблегчыць роды – у дзень Пакрова (КЗ, 1978. С. 218).
Скандынавы адзначалі дзень пераездаў (fluttedag, faredag – швец., нарв.), у які шукалі новае месца працы, праводзілі кірмашы (с. 106).
У румын Пакровы (Procoаva, Procoavele), 1 кастрычніка, адзначалі толькі жанчыны.
Дзявоцкае лета (па 21 какстрычніка) на Мядзельшчыне, тыдзень пасля Пакроў. У адрозненне ад Бабінага лета ўсе дні размяркоўваліся паміж дзяўчынкамі, якіх ужо прынялі «ў дзеўкі», і варажылі пра добры характар будучых маладух. Калі дні стаялі сонечныя, значыць, і  характар у дзяўчат павінен быць людскі, ласкавы (Зап. Л. Салавей).
20/7. Палагея, Сяргей. У некаторых раёнах лічаць гэты дзень пачаткам зімы. У царкоўным календары – дзень пакутніцы Палагіі Тарсійскай (290) і трох Сергіеў і інш.
21/8. Трыфан, Палагея. Прыказкі прысвятка адлюстроўваюць халодную пару. «Трыфан, Палагея золкім ветрам вее», «Трыфан кажух латае, Палагея рукавічкі вяжа» (Ляснічы, 1990). Царкоўны каляндар адзначае памяць святой Пелагіі (303), прападобных Пелагіі (457), Трыфана Вяцкага (1612) і інш.
Зміцер – прысвятак. «Зміцер зямлю выцер, на груды пабіў, каб ніхто не хадзіў», «Да Змітра баба хітра» (Сахараў, 1937).
25/12. Марцін – свята млынароў. Адзначалі яго на млынавым каменным крузе (Ашмянскі павет; Берман, 1874). У Барысаўскім павеце елі гусей і гаварылі: «Марцін святы – губіцель гагаты» (Ляцкі, 1898). Гагатой называлі гусей, якіх спажывалі на свяце. Пачыналіся «мартынавы замарозкі».
 Хрысцянскі свяціцель Марцін Міласцівы, япіскап Турскі жыў у ІV стагоддзі.
28/15. Сымон і Юда. «Сымон з Юдаю працу у полі канчаюць, хаты аглядаюць» (Паўлюкоўскі,1934).
Заканчэнне сваіх традыцыйных работ адзначаюць і народы Пірэнейскага паўвострава. «Да дня Сімона і Іуды ўжо сабраны вінаград як спелы, так і зялёны» (КЗ, 1973. С. 54).
У фінаў «Сіма будуе масты», канчаткова прыносіць Зіму (с. 122), тое ж і ў Швейцарыі – «Сімон і Юда прыносяць зіму» (С.180). 
Нямала бытавых прымавак і прыкмет у памяць дня святых апосталаў Сімона і Іуды ў італьянцаў, немцаў, французаў, палякаў і інш.
Параскева Пятніцкая. Дзень забароны прадзення ў католікаў. «Ня можна прасці, араці, выносіць попел і рабіць шчолак для мыцця бялізны» (Сахараў, 1937).
Румыны называлі дзень Набожнай Параскевы (Cuvioasei Paraschive) і таксама існавала нямала забарон.
(Гл.: 10 лістапада).
29/16. Лонгін – прысвятак, збавіцель хвароб вачэй (Раманаў, 1912).
Маліліся святому пакутніку Лонгіну, які быў тым воінам, што праткнуў капём рэбры раскрыжаванага Выратавальніка і ад крыві і вады, што лілася, вылячыў хворыя вочы.
30/17. Паклоны – дзень адбівання паклонаў пакутніку Андрэю Крыцкаму (Крачкоўскі, 1874).
31/18. Лука (Лукаш) – прысвятак, па якім арыентаваліся на Палессі пра неспрыяльную пару для сяўбы азімых. «Хто сіе до Лукы, то нэ будэ маты хлыба, ны мукы» (Маларыцкі раён; Талстая, 1986). Адзін з дзён асенніх вяселляў. «На Лукаша – дзеўка наша». (Брэн, 1887). Па сведчанню фалькларыста Е. Раманава,  вясковыя іканапісцы, якіх нямала ў Гомельскім павеце, адзначалі дзень святога Евангеліста Лукі (1912). Святы апостал Лука вучыўся ад самога Госпада. Яму належаць першыя абразы Божай Маці, апосталаў Пятра і Паўла, як сведчаць паданні.
У Югаславіі ў дзень Лукі не працавалі, каб былі здаровы ўсе ў хаце; (у Македоніі) каб абараніць жывёлу ад ваўкоў. Сербы і чарнагорцы дзеля гэтага абвязвалі вяроўкаю загоны для жывёлы (КЗ, 1978. С. 218).
У англічан пачынаецца «малое лета». «St. Lukes little sommer». Італьянцы прыбіраюць рэпу і выбіраюць тыкву. «San Luca – cava la rapa e metti la zucca». У немцаў наадварот, як у нас дастаткова і хлеба і цеста. «An St. Lucas – Brot und Brei in Mass». Іспанскія прымаўкі рояць рэзаць свіней і заканчваць з вінаробствам (Ярмолаў, 1911. С. 507).
Юльян – прысвятак; ахоўнік дзяцей (Раманаў, 1912).

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Покров Пресвятой Богородицы
14 октября
*

Праздник Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы празднуется Святой Русской Православной Церковью 14 октября и очень почитается православными христианами. 
По преданию, начало празднику положило событие, которое произошло 1 октября 910 года в Константинополе, во Влахернском храме, где хранились риза Пресвятой Богородицы, головной покров и пояс. В то время Константинополь был осажден сарацинами. 
Жители Константинополя, возложив упование на Пресвятую Богородицу, собрались во Влахернском храме и молились Царице Небесной и Спасителю. Во время всенощной святой Андрей, Христа ради юродивый, увидел над молящимися Пресвятую Богородицу в окружении ангелов. Святой пророк Иоанн Предтеча и апостол Иоанн Богослов сопровождали Царицу Небесную. 
Пресвятая Богородица распростерла Свой покров над всеми людьми в храме. Покров в Ее руках сиял "паче лучей солнечных", а Пресвятая Дева молилась об избавлении христиан от вражеского нашествия. Ученик святого Андрея, блаженный Епифаний, также удостоился узреть Божию Матерь, спасающую православных христиан под Своим омофором. По отшествии Пресвятой Богородицы Ее покров стал невидимым, но благодать осталась с христианами. Заступничеством Божией Матери город был спасен, и враги отступили. 
Пречистая Божия Матерь всегда простирает Свой молитвенный покров над всеми православными христианами и умоляет Сына Своего Господа Иисуса Христа о даровании нам вечного спасения. 
На Руси первый храм в честь Покрова Божией Матери был построен на Нерли святым князем Андреем Боголюбским в 1165 году. К празднику Покрова русские крестьяне старались убрать весь урожай и сделать заготовки на зиму. С Покрова начиналось "зазимье". Скот уже не выгоняли на пастбища, а держали в хлевах и переводили на зимний корм. Праздник этот считается покровителем свадеб, и потому сельские девицы молятся тогда о скорейшем выходе замуж. С этой целью они считают для себя непременным долгом побывать в праздник Покрова в церкви; некоторые ставят свечи перед иконою Покрова Богородицы и вообще стараются провести этот день весело, веря, что "если Покров весело проведешь, дружка милого найдешь". Около праздника Покрова обыкновенно в нашем климате являются первые снега. Они покрывают все окружающее и этим самым невольно наводят на сближение этого естественного белого зимнего покрова со свадебным покрывалом или фатою. К празднику Покрова заканчивалось на селе для девушек и парней время хороводов, и начинались посиделки, когда длинными осенними и зимними вечерами девушки занимались прядением, вышиванием, вязанием под пение народных песен, колядок и кантов. В этот день - первый праздник холода - пекли блинцы (тонкие блины), "запекали углы", чтобы из жилища тепло не выдувало. 
В день Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы православные люди на Руси шли всегда в храмы всеми семьями, чтобы в молитве испросить милости и заступления Божией Матери.

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Сегодня 19 декабря - День святителя Николая Чудотворца*

19 декабря Русская Православная Церковь отмечает День святителя Николая Чудотворца. Святитель Николай считается покровителем путешественников и мореплавателей. И является одним из самых почитаемых святых в православном мире. 
Святитель Николай, живший в III-IV веках, прославился как великий угодник Божий, поэтому в народе его обычно называют Николаем Угодником. Святитель Николай считался «всех предстателем и заступником, всех скорбных утешителем, всех сущих в бедах прибежищем, благочестия столпом, верных поборником». Христиане верят, что и сегодня он совершает множество чудес в помощь молящимся ему людям. 
Совершая паломничество в Иерусалим, Николай Чудотворец по просьбе отчаявшихся путников молитвой успокоил разбушевавшееся море. Удержав меч палача, святой Николай спас от смерти трех мужей, невинно осужденных корыстолюбивым градоначальником.
За свою земную жизнь он совершил такое множество добрых дел во славу Божию, что их не перечислить, но среди них есть одно, которое относится к числу добродетелей и к тому, что служило основанием их совершения, что двигало святителя на подвиг, — его вера, удивительная, сильная, ревностная.
Святитель Николай скончался в середине IV века в глубокой старости. По церковному преданию, мощи святого сохранились нетленными и источали чудесное миро, от которого исцелилось множество людей. В 1087 году мощи Николая Угодника были перенесены в итальянский город Бар (Бари), где находятся и поныне.

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*7 января. Рождество Христово - день примирения, доброты, миролюбия.*



Рождество - праздник тихий, домашний, спокойный.Это праздник духовный. За столом собираются только члены семьи и самые близкие друзья.

Согласно ветхозаветным пророкам, Христос родился в городе Вифлееме в 5508 году от сотворения мира. Первыми о его рождении узнали пастухи. Приняв всем сердцем эту весть, они отправились поклониться младенцу. Восточные мудрецы - волхвы, также уверовавшие во Христа, предприняли трудный путь к месту его рождения. Но были и такие, как царь Ирод, пожелавший смерти ему. Когда он понял, что его замысел найти младенца не осуществился, приказал убить в Вифлееме и его окрестностях всех мальчиков от двух лет и младше. Он рассчитывал, что среди убитых будет и Богомладенец, в котором видел претендента на царский престол. Так было погублено 14000 младенцев. Они считаются первыми мучениками за Христа. 
Рождество Христово является одним из самых красивых и торжественных христианских праздников. Во всем христианском мире, в том числе и на Руси, Рождество всегда отмечалось с особым благоговением. В этот день повсюду стоят украшенные елки, символизируя евангельское древо, горят свечи, подобно тем, которые горели в вифлеемском хлеву. Во многих странах в рождественские ночи дети выходят на улицы с пением песен-колядок. Канун рождества именуется «сочельником». Вечер 6 января назывался также «коляды». Сочельник — это заключительный день Рождественского поста. Церковный устав предписывает в этот день строгий пост с полным воздержанием от пищи "до первой звезды", символизирующей рождественскую звезду, возвестившую волхвам рождество Христа. Название «сочельник» от слова «сочиво», так именовалось ритуальное блюдо, обязательное в этот вечер. Оно приготовлялось из макового или миндального «молока» смешанного с медом, и каши из красной пшеницы или ячменя, ржи, гречихи, гороха, чечевицы. Туда добавлялись целые или измельченные ядра грецких орехов, сладкого миндаля, растертого мака. Этим блюдом начиналась трапеза как в Рождественский, так и в Крещенский сочельник.
Сочельник в христианском мире считается исключительно семейным ужином. В этот день в доме царят покой, любовь и согласие. В старину стол посыпали сеном, затем постилали скатерть, в центре стола ставилось блюдо с сочивом и другие блюда. Достаточно было и напитков, как прохладительных, так и крепких. В храмах в эти праздничные вечерние часы шло торжественное богослужение..

В старые времена, когда часы били полночь, все обменивались подарками, поздравляли друг друга, загадывали желания. Ведь считалось, что на Рождество небо раскрывается земле, и силы небесные исполняют все задуманное. Но желания обязательно должны быть добрыми. 
Следующий день после Рождества посвящается Матери Христа Спасителя Пречистой Деве Марии. От собрания верующих в храм для прославления и благодарения Ее, этот день называется Собором Пресвятой Богородицы. 
Двенадцать последующих дней после Рождества называются святыми днями или святками (до 17 января). Пост в эти дни отменяется. Святки — это не только радость и веселье. Наши благочестивые предки на святки творили дела милосердия, следуя заповеди Спасителя: «Будьте милосерды, как и Отец ваш милосерд» (Лк. 6, 36).

----------

